# Getting Ota Update Notification Nag, But I Am On Gummycharged Fe 2.0!?!?!



## aptalca (Oct 13, 2011)

I am currently rooted and on GummyCharged FE 2.0

But today I started getting the OTA update notification nag that shows up every time I unlock my phone. Does anybody know how I can get rid of it??

Thanks in advance


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

aptalca said:


> I am currently rooted and on GummyCharged FE 2.0
> 
> But today I started getting the OTA update notification nag that shows up every time I unlock my phone. Does anybody know how I can get rid of it??
> 
> Thanks in advance


Unknown. This is the first time I have heard of people being notified of or receiving an OTA while on a custom ROM. A user over at XDA reported the same thing, took the OTA, and now has a soft bricked phone. At least that is what is being reported. In past experience, those running anything but 100% stock could not receive, and were not even notified about an OTA update. If you want to get the OTA update, make sure you follow imnuts' instructions here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10202-how-to-prepare-for-the-gb-ota/


----------



## aptalca (Oct 13, 2011)

lol I figured applying the update could result in a brick. Even if it worked, I would end up with a bunch of useless bloatware and a slower phone anyway.

I just want to get rid of the stupid pop up  I am perfectly happy with my gummy


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

You definitely won't have a slower phone by upgrading from Gummy FE to the latest ota, I dunno where you heard that.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cruiserdude said:


> You definitely won't have a slower phone by upgrading from Gummy FE to the latest ota, I dunno where you heard that.


This

Froyo of any form on this phone is painfully slow compared to even stock GB.


----------



## Adrialk (Sep 27, 2011)

GC FE 2.0 was only a bit slower than the ep4 leak that I am running now with imoseyon 4.0 kernel.

Stock ep4 would be slower for sure.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## mzchelle (Aug 26, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> GC FE 2.0 was only a bit slower than the ep4 leak that I am running now with imoseyon 4.0 kernel.
> 
> Stock ep4 would be slower for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


If you're basing that by comparing Quadrant posted results, they're bogus anyway.

When comparing EE4 and EP3 roms (both with imoseyon kernel and EP3 radio) WHILE running browser (DolphinHD, not stock), DolphinHD runs faster with no lag running on EE4-based ROM, whether it's Humble or rooted, self-debloated stock. My 2c.

That said, EP4D/imo/rooted is still a tad laggy than the best EE4 setup. That may change quickly once the devs got a hold of the codes.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

mzchelle said:


> If you're basing that by comparing Quadrant posted results, they're bogus anyway.
> 
> When comparing EE4 and EP3 roms (both with imoseyon kernel and EP3 radio) WHILE running browser (DolphinHD, not stock), DolphinHD runs faster with no lag running on EE4-based ROM, whether it's Humble or rooted, self-debloated stock. My 2c.
> 
> That said, EP4D/imo/rooted is still a tad laggy than the best EE4 setup. That may change quickly once the devs got a hold of the codes.


I don't even have Quadrant on my phone. It's beyond useless. I'm basing this purely on user experience. I never got EE4 to perform acceptably in any form. GummyCharged FE 2.0 was by far the worst EE4 rom I used, but I never any EE4 that I would call acceptable. I had interface lag, frequent freeze ups, and almost daily reboots regardless of what EE4 setup I was using. Since EP1Q, the same basic setup, with the same app load has been fast and stable on GB. Before upgrading to EP4D, I was on EP4P with almost two weeks of uptime, no reboots for any reason, and running smooth as silk. Far, far beyond anything I ever got with EE4.


----------



## aptalca (Oct 13, 2011)

I have been on Gummycharged FE 2.0 for months now, and I don't have any problems whatsoever. No freezes, no reboots, etc.

I don't remember the last time I rebooted my phone, it must have been at least two or three weeks ago. I did do the partial V6 supercharger just for the hard to kill launcher because on stock, I constantly had the launcher reload which was extremely annoying.

My phone is silky smooth  and much much MUCH faster and smoother than stock

Back to topic, I got the notification only once yesterday, and today I did not get it at all today. Hopefully that will be the end of it.


----------



## downriver_droid (Aug 1, 2011)

I just got the same pop up this morning that update was ready to install. I just did a fresh install of gummy fe for the hell of it.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

I also got a update notification on GC FE 2.0. Does anybody know how to disable it?


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

I got the notification. from Gummy FE2.0 as well.

Humorously I actually went to stock EE4 yesterday just to see if I would get an update notification, and I didn't. So I used the official ZIP file to go to EP4D.
I wasn't all that impressed with usage on EP4D today so as soon as I got home I went back to FE2.0. As soon as FE2.0 started up, I got the notification that an update was available. *sigh*


----------



## Lucas3 (Sep 4, 2011)

I heard that if you accept update then quickly pull battery and reinstall will get update notification to stop. Im also rooted and getting annoying update notification, unfortunately I'm not brave enough to try the accept update/battery pull tester.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

accept the damn update already, it's far better than anything Froyo on the Charge, that's how you get rid of it. Anyone who says 2.3.6, especially the debloated, deodexed, rooted, and voodoo kernel enabled version is no better than EE4/Froyo deserves an iPhone


----------



## seymoad (Dec 5, 2011)

Humble5.0 is a good rom when themed with humblecomb. Much like gummycharged2.0


----------



## zhakrin (Sep 30, 2011)

The 12/5 Infinity release is pretty solid on its own. Just a new wallpaper and the accurate battery zip and you're good to go. There's also 2 theme's for it already.


----------



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

I use GC FE 2.0 for various reasons. There should be a simple tweak to disable update notifications? Any hints?


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

RWNube said:


> I use GC FE 2.0 for various reasons. There should be a simple tweak to disable update notifications? Any hints?


Don't expect a lot of help in a way to stay on the older, slower, undesirable OS version. That's like asking for help with Windows ME......sometimes you have to just let go of things and move on for the good of the whole. Could you imagine what development for Android would be like if we had a lot of people afraid to move past Froyo? Accept the update and move on.


----------

